# Quota Permit to Permanent Res Permit



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I have just been approved a Quota Work Permit under the Risk Assessor category.

Since this Quota Work Permit was replaced by the Critical Skills Visa, can I apply for a permanent residence permit immediately using the quota work permit in the same way that someone with a Critical Skills Visa would do even if they do not have 5 years in the republic?


----------

